# 2022 Club Reference (Rules and Open Season Rates) posted



## kelsey (Jan 1, 2022)

Club Reference 2022: Rules and Fees
Club Reference 2022: ClubPoints and Open Season Rental Rates





Link to 2021 Club Reference


----------



## GT75 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks for posting.    I quickly scanned the club rules looking for changes concerning DRI or CI/Embarc integration/exchange, but I didn’t see anything (certainly could have missed it).   The only thing which I did see was branding change of bHC to Hilton Club.    Hopefully someone will be able to made a detailed comparison of 2021 vs 2022 rules.


----------



## Nowaker (Jan 1, 2022)

Another cosmetic change is the branding of regular resorts. They now start with a descriptive name, and not the "Hilton Grand Vacations Club on/at" blurb. For example:

Hilton Grand Vacations at the Flamingo -> Flamingo, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club
Hilton Grand Vacations atTuscanyVillage -> Tuscany Village, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club

I also like the fact there's separate PDFs for points and open season. It makes it easier to navigate.


----------



## Cyberc (Jan 2, 2022)

It look as they now have split the saving of points up into 3 time slots.
1. January - August 
2. August - November 
3. December 

I guesstimate that we in the first time slot may see discounts but in the 3rd we will see increased fees.


----------



## jestme (Jan 2, 2022)

I do not remember paying $59 for my online home resort reservation in 2021. Is that just me or have they implemented a new charge for reserving home resort time now and made it look like there is no change from 2021.
Also, I bought 15 years ago and my son is on my deed. He is now 36 and vacations separate from us. According to the new rules "Open Season reservations at different properties for the same or overlapping dates are not permitted." he can no longer be travelling at the same time as us if he is using "Open Season". As a member, this is ridiculous. It also means I can't go on a golfing trip, and my wife go to the beach with her sister at the same time either!!!


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2022)

jestme said:


> I do not remember paying $59 for my online home resort reservation in 2021. Is that just me or have they implemented a new charge for reserving home resort time now and made it look like there is no change from 2021.



You may be thinking of Home _Week_ reservations which have always been free.
Home Resort is a different kind of booking.



jestme said:


> Also, I bought 15 years ago and my son is on my deed. He is now 36 and vacations separate from us. According to the new rules "Open Season reservations at different properties for the same or overlapping dates are not permitted." he can no longer be travelling at the same time as us if he is using "Open Season". As a member, this is ridiculous. It also means I can't go on a golfing trip, and my wife go to the beach with her sister at the same time either!!!



The idea may be to give more of us a shot.at booking OS. [jus' saying]


----------



## jestme (Jan 2, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> You may be thinking of Home _Week_ reservations which have always been free.
> Home Resort is a different kind of booking.
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what a "home resort" booking is if it isn't "home week" booking.
At the new prices for open season, its probably not worth it anyhow. Open season is easy to get anywhere now because of the prices.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 2, 2022)

jestme said:


> I bought 15 years ago and my son is on my deed. He is now 36 and vacations separate from us. According to the new rules "Open Season reservations at different properties for the same or overlapping dates are not permitted." he can no longer be travelling at the same time as us if he is using "Open Season". As a member, this is ridiculous. It also means I can't go on a golfing trip, and my wife go to the beach with her sister at the same time either!!!



That is a change from last year's rules, but it doesn't mean you can't do those things simultaneously so long as you only use an Open Season reservation for only one of them.  I would interpret it as allowing you to use points for all but one of the reservations, which could be an Open Season one.  How much will this effect your ability to use HGVC - i.e., how many times have you actually had two Open Season reservations overlap in the past?


----------



## Eric B (Jan 2, 2022)

jestme said:


> Not sure what a "home resort" booking is if it isn't "home week" booking.
> At the new prices for open season, its probably not worth it anyhow. Open season is easy to get anywhere now because of the prices.



A "Home Resort" booking is one for less than a full week at certain of the properties, West 57th, The District, The Residences, The Quin, and Central at 5th.  Those are discussed on page 5 under "Club Affiliated Resort Seasons" but were titled "Home Resort Priority Reservations" in the 2021 rules.  The fees section still uses the title "Home Resort Priority" for them, similar to the way they changed "by Hilton Club" to "a Hilton Club" only in parts and kept the 2021 Event Weeks in the resort seasons chart rather than updating it to 2022 Event Weeks - not the best copy editing IMHO.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 2, 2022)

If you have paid for AI reservations at the Hilton Club properties, the home report fee doesn't apply anyway.  AI at approx $129 is better if you make 3 or more reservations a year in NYC during home resort season or club season


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 2, 2022)

@jestme Thanks for the heads up on the Open Season change.

Both 2021 & 2022 Club Reference Guides have the following language under cancellations
_Reservations booked with ClubPoints and later canceled cannot be rebooked into the same resort for the same time period using Open Season rental rates._​
There‘s a new sentence under the Open Season section of the 2022 Club Reference Guide
_Open Season rental reservations are available to Members for their personal use only. Check-_​_in dates may be restricted. *Open Season reservations at different properties for the same or overlapping dates are not permitted.* Open Season rental rates are per night and must be paid in full at time of confirmation. From time to time, Open Season windows may be expanded to maximize occupancy, promote select resorts or for similar purposes._​​So if I need to book multiple open season reservations for the same dates or overlapping dates, I need to book the same property (for example Grand Islander @HHV) but not across multiple properties at the same destination which can happen due to limited Open Season availability (for example Lagoon and Kalia @ HHV).


----------



## jestme (Jan 2, 2022)

Or, it means if my son want to go to Orlando, with his family, using Open season, I can't be in Las Vegas for a weekend with my wife at the same time.. But if I go to Vegas the weekend after, thats Ok. We wouldnt be using any more Open season time than the first example.Just now, we can't do it at the same time. Doesnt make sense to me. Both of us OWN at two different properties. (Seaworld and Kalia).


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 2, 2022)

Take a look at page 11 Open Season rates at Ocean Tower Waikoloa. There are some odd rates for Studio Plus and 2br Plus. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jestme (Jan 4, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> Take a look at page 11 Open Season rates at Ocean Tower Waikoloa. There are some odd rates for Studio Plus and 2br Plus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Looks like they copied the points requirements into the Open Season costs for those


----------



## Eric B (Jan 4, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> Take a look at page 11 Open Season rates at Ocean Tower Waikoloa. There are some odd rates for Studio Plus and 2br Plus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



And on page 10 there are two lines for Studio Plus, one of which cost more in Gold season than in Platinum.  They definitely need better copy editing.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Thanks for posting.    I quickly scanned the club rules looking for changes concerning DRI or CI/Embarc integration/exchange, but I didn’t see anything (certainly could have missed it).   The only thing which I did see was branding change of bHC to Hilton Club.    Hopefully someone will be able to made a detailed comparison of 2021 vs 2022 rules.


I scanned also for DRI and Embarc  resorts and they are not listed at this time.

I feel Hilton will be running separate Club Programs liked Marriott's for several years until they can merge the two Club Programs into one system. IMHO


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Thanks for posting.    I quickly scanned the club rules looking for changes concerning DRI or CI/Embarc integration/exchange, but I didn’t see anything (certainly could have missed it).   The only thing which I did see was branding change of bHC to Hilton Club.    Hopefully someone will be able to made a detailed comparison of 2021 vs 2022 rules.


DRI will be adding over 400, 000 new members to Hilton Vacation Club and over 92 resorts.  Hilton total membership will now grow over to 700,000 timeshare members; second only to Wyndham, who have,over 900,000 timeshare members.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 4, 2022)

[posted in another thread]


----------



## Eric B (Jan 4, 2022)

Talent312 said:


> Apparently, Stan Soroka (Exec.VP) did not read the memo.
> In the email I got this AM, he still calls 'em "by Hilton Club" resorts...
> 
> "Whether you’re looking to explore the Big City while staying at The Central at 5th by Hilton Club in New York, enjoy the historic charm and culinary delights during a visit to Liberty Place Charleston by Hilton Club in South Carolina, appreciate the tranquility of Maui Bay Villas by Hilton Grand Vacations in Hawaii, or walk the pristine beaches at La Pacifica Los Cabos by Hilton Club in Mexico — we have you covered."



Kind of skimmed that part.  I was more interested in the part about launching the new program early in Q2 2022.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I feel Hilton will be running separate Club Programs liked Marriott's for several years until they can merge the two Club Programs into one system. IMHO


Looks like something will be announced in Q2 this year.  From the email that was sent to owners today:



> Looking ahead, we are working around the clock to launch our new membership program early in the second quarter of 2022. The new membership program will provide Members access to more properties in new destinations and markets, in addition to new and enhanced benefits. As details are finalized, including program costs and fees, we will be sure to share these with you.



Kurt


----------



## GT75 (Jan 4, 2022)

PigsDad said:


> Looks like something will be announced in Q2 this year. From the email that was sent to owners today:


Just looking at the wording of the announcement, I am thinking that this new membership will require additional cost to join.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 4, 2022)

GT75 said:


> Just looking at the wording of the announcement, I am thinking that this new membership will require additional cost to join.



I think that's a given. The question will be how much? The cost to enroll a deed? Maybe. Over $1000? I'm not so sure. Buying direct from HGVC? Nope.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

What happen if a DRI deed owner or a DRI Club member do not wish to enroll in Hilton Club?


----------



## GT75 (Jan 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What happen if a DRI deed owner or a DRI Club member do not wish to enroll in Hilton Club?


I would speculate that their ownership would remain the same.

But @pedro47 we do need to work on this new confusing terminology.    Hilton Club (HC, formerly known as bHC {by Hilton Club}) are mostly urban Hilton TS properties such as NYC, Washington, DC, Charleston).    HGVC (Hilton Grand Vacation Club) are the current Hilton TS resorts (some of the former DRI resorts such as CI/Embarc will be rebranded as HGVC).   Some of the other DRI resorts will be rebranded as HVC (Hilton Vacation Club).


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

GT75 said:


> I would speculate that their ownership would remain the same.
> 
> But @pedro47 we do need to work on this new confusing terminology.    Hilton Club (HC, formerly known as bHC {by Hilton Club}) are mostly urban Hilton TS properties such as NYC, Washington, DC, Charleston).    HGVC (Hilton Grand Vacation Club) are the current Hilton TS resorts (some of the former DRI resorts such as CI/Embarc will be rebranded as HGVC).   Some of the other DRI resorts will be rebranded as HVC (Hilton Vacation Club).


LOL.
That is not my job and that is not in MY job description. A young folk saying..LOL


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> LOL.
> That is not my job and that is not in MY job description. A young folk saying..LOL


DRI brought over 400,000 members into the Hilton system and 92 resorts and affiliates resorts into Hilton.


----------



## RX8 (Jan 4, 2022)

I never realized there was an Elara HGV and also an Elara Hilton Club


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

RX8 said:


> I never realized there was an Elara HGV and also an Elara Hilton Club


What is the difference between the two (2) resorts???

Are they the ones in Las Vegas, NV  ?


----------



## GT75 (Jan 4, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> What is the difference between the two (2) resorts???


I honestly don’t know except that Elara Hilton Club will be located on the upper floors (I think that someone has reported).   But to make matters even more confusing,  Elara also has original Westgate deeds.


pedro47 said:


> Are they the ones in Las Vegas, NV ?


No.    There are several HGVC resorts located in LV.


----------



## Eric B (Jan 6, 2022)

Looks like they figured out there were issues with the points/open season book.  It's marked as "COMING SOON" now.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 6, 2022)

Sloppy editing, must be because they are “working around the clock” lol.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dayooper (Jan 6, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> *What is the difference between the two (2) resorts???*
> 
> Are they the ones in Las Vegas, NV  ?



The Hilton Club rooms need more points!

The Hilton Club rooms at Elara are the top few floors where they have some upgrades in I believe they have completely refurbished those rooms. They took out the jetted tubs and used "upscale" furniture.

Much like some of the plus and premiere rooms in other resorts (plus rooms in Elara), it's mostly about the view.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 6, 2022)

Is the Hilton Club Elara actually open?  I don't recall seeing any big announcements from HGV about that opening.  They are usually pretty good about announcing new locations.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 6, 2022)

dayooper said:


> The Hilton Club rooms need more points!
> 
> The Hilton Club rooms at Elara are the top few floors where they have some upgrades in I believe they have completely refurbished those rooms. They took out the jetted tubs and used "upscale" furniture.
> 
> Much like some of the plus and premiere rooms in other resorts (plus rooms in Elara), it's mostly about the view.


Plus, the Hilton Club deeds will convert at 50:1 to Honors points vs. 25:1.

Kurt


----------



## bheth1982 (Tuesday at 4:13 PM)

Does somebody know wher I can get the Club Reference 2023: ClubPoints and Open Season Rental Rates??


----------



## alwysonvac (Tuesday at 5:47 PM)

bheth1982 said:


> Does somebody know wher I can get the Club Reference 2023: ClubPoints and Open Season Rental Rates??


In the sticky thread at the top of the HGVC forum. Here’s the link.









						2023 HGVC, HCNY, HGV Max Club Rules and Fees
					

2023 HGVC, HCNY, HGV Max Club Rules and Fees  (1) Hilton Grand Vacations Club (HGVC)  2023 Club Rules & Fees & Resorts Club Point Charts and Open Season Rates - Post #2 2022 and 2023 Fee Change Comparison - Post #3 2022 and 2023 Open Season Rate Change Comparison - Post #4 Hilton Grand Vacations...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## GT75 (Tuesday at 5:56 PM)

alwysonvac said:


> In the sticky thread at the top of the HGVC forum. Here’s the link.


HGVC still hasn't reposted the 2023 Rules, Clubpoints, and OS rates again on their website.


----------



## Eric B (Tuesday at 6:46 PM)

Interesting that they took the initial version down. I had saved a pdf version of both, attached below. They have quite a few typos and broken links, in the table of contents, for example, so were probably taken down because they weren't really ready for release and are probably being polished, but I would guess that these are close to what the final version would be.


----------

